# Coffee powder selling



## Fati (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi

I'm a new member to this forum, I need some advice regarding selling coffee powder online in UK.

OPTION-1

My grandmother makes her own version of coffee powder ( buy green, roast and grind with some herbs) sell locally to friends and family in Srilanka, she's not registered with any local authorities) I would like to import that to UK and sell that online in my very own branding?

OPTION - 2

I would like to get the recipe from her and make the version my self at home as a small startup, ( roast, grind and add the herbs) outsource the packaging and sell online?

I would really appreciate if anyone could kindly advice me on the legal side and possibilities of the above options?

Thank you so much for your time in advance.


----------

